# Who say no pomps in playalinda - 12/04/2008



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

A fishing buddy of mine went to fish at Lot 1 in PlayaLinda Beach this morning. He bought a cup of live sand flea and a bag of frozen clams. He got there around 7:00AM. I got a call from him around noon, he's asking me if I want some flea and leftover clam, and I said yes. Drove 3 miles to meet him outside the gate - first thing I noticed was he still has almost full cup of flea - I thought he limited out on pomp using clam, but to my surprise he said "there were NOT even a bite in 5 hours". Well, I told him to hand over flea and clam, and I will be at lot 1 at around 4:00PM. To make a story short, I proved to him that there were pomps in PlayaLinda and they were caught in 1 hour and 30 min, NOT 5 hours. Here it is:


----------



## boruchlen (Nov 30, 2008)

Yummy. Looks good. Any leftovers?


----------



## myuo8o2 (Dec 23, 2007)

I was there for 1 and 1/2 hrs during the high tide and also was handed a bag full of live sand flea but I had no luck to see or hear any pomp caught, even from a commercial guy with five 14 footers out and caught noda for 4 hours. I did catch 2 bull whitings though. I believe you have to do DVO way if you want to catch pomp, which is long cast past the second bar during the low tide.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

DVO

when you are all waded out past the first gut or where it might be that you make your cast from and you have made that magical cast that lands in pompano land, would you judge the distance of the cast longer or shorter than the distance waded. As a side note, is it possible for a fisherman to reach pompano paradise without getting his feet wet. Just for fun lets asume the caster will remain barefooted. Nice fishing

Kingfish


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work. Congrats.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Nice work seems like the pomps are running good over on the east coast now.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

kingfish said:


> DVO
> 
> when you are all waded out past the first gut or where it might be that you make your cast from and you have made that magical cast that lands in pompano land, would you judge the distance of the cast longer or shorter than the distance waded. As a side note, is it possible for a fisherman to reach pompano paradise without getting his feet wet. Just for fun lets asume the caster will remain on the beach and barefooted. Nice fishing
> 
> Kingfish


pompano got your tongue


----------

